

Heroku founder Adam Wiggins: Speculating Sucks (2008) - daverecycles
http://adam.heroku.com/past/2008/8/11/speculating_sucks/

======
gvb
The way to get good ideas is to get lots of ideas and throw the bad ones away.

— Dr. Linus Pauling

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linus_Pauling>

------
mark_l_watson
""be prolific, then ruthlessly filter your output""

Great advice! We learn a lot even from failed experiments.

------
paulbaumgart
Counterpoint, I suppose: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953023>

~~~
nostrademons
The experimentation in system's programming still exists, it just takes a
different form (possibly because the cost of committing a design to code is a
bit more). Jeff Dean says that the hallmark of a good systems programmer is
the ability to mentally simulate the effects of a number of different designs
so that you can quickly throw out ones that won't work. You don't sit in a
corner trying to perfect your design, you go out and talk to many potential
users of your system to make sure you understand its requirements, then you
come up with many _possible_ designs that might fulfill those requirements,
then you prune that down to one design that you actually implement.

------
campnic
I've been mulling this a lot lately. I'm going to try to remember this when I
get too deep into 'designing' a solution.

